
Ask HN: How do you monitor your email inbox placement? - emilburzo
There&#x27;s a lot of tools and services to monitor the technical side of email deliverability (e.g. SPF, DKIM, DMARC, IP blacklists).<p>But what solutions are there to monitor actual inbox placement? (e.g. if your email actually reaches the recipient&#x27;s inbox and not marked as spam along the way).<p>Do you use anything?
======
jonssons
Your best option would be to use the [Return receipt] or [Delivery status
notification] options. The latter will be an automated notification from the
mail server stating it accepted or deferred the e-mail.

